# Sloping concrete floor in condo



## ruddiger52 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have a condo that has a living room floor which is sloping pretty badly in one corner. I pulled the rug up and it is a concrete slab. Is it possible to level this off?

Thank you


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 11, 2009)

Was it poured that way or has it sank?
There are companies who raise the slab with grout, look for a company at your local concrete yard, they will know who is good.


----------



## jdougn (Feb 11, 2009)

If the area is stable you could also use a floor leveler such as Ardex or vinyl concrete patch and just fill the desired area to level.
hth, Doug


----------

